# Top 10 Favourite Films?



## zenobia (May 29, 2015)

Amelie
Before Sunrise/ Before Sunset/ Before Midnight series (not cheating...)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
It's a Wonderful Life
Little Miss Sunshine
Midnight in Paris*
The Princess Bride
The Royal Tenenbaums*
Shakespeare in Love
True Romance*


*Subject to change to another movie by same writer/ director. Midnight in Paris might change to Annie Hall. The Royal Tenenbaums might change to Moonrise Kingdom. True Romance to either Pulp Fiction or Inglourious Basterds. Maybe even same actor to a different film: True Romance -> Heathers. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind flirts with Lost in Translation for the same spot. Its a Wonderful Life can switch out to His Girl Friday. Depends on my mood, really.


----------



## tchaikovsky27 (Oct 6, 2013)

Amelie!

I was looking for this.


----------



## jupitersparrow (Jul 5, 2015)

1. The Jurassic Park Series
2. The Harry Potter Series
3. The Chronicles of Narnia Series
4. Braveheart
5. Titanic
6. Patriot
7. The Last Samurai
8. The Paranormal Activity Series
9. The Lion King Series
10. Shutter Island


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Hikikomori said:


> The Act of Seeing with One's Own Eyes.
> The Seventh Seal.
> Nekromantik.
> Nosferatu.
> ...


Just wanted to take a moment to appreciate the orderliness of your list. :blushed:


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think I can choose 10 favorite films, I have over 20 I love more or less equally...

Some of them:
- Lost Highway
- Seven Samurai
- La Dolce Vita
- Taxi Driver
- Barton Fink
- Chungking Express
- 2001: A Space Oddisey
- Citizen Kane
- The Seventh Seal
- Blade Runner


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

In no particular order and I can watch them on repeat all day:

- Up!
- Inside Out 
- Fahrenheit 451 
- The Incredibles 
- 2001: Space Odyssey
- What Dreams May Come?
- Nightmare Before Christmas
- Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
- Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
- Jason and the Argonauts, circa 1963
- La cité des enfants perdus (The City of Lost Children) 

...I wanted to make this list a lot longer. Basically anything fantasy, abstract, science fiction, claymation/animation, and classic “oldie-but-goodie” and I am good.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Inception
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
The Truman Show
Fight Club
Se7en
Saving Private Ryan
Good Will Hunting
Dead Poets Society
Waking Life
Snatch


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

=/ After much introspection, I am disturbed at the fact that I don't actually have a favourite movie. Certainly not enough to watch over again. So here is a list of movies I like the most in no particular order.

1. Salt
2. Gran Torino
3. The Notebook
4. Moulin Rouge
5. Mean Girls
6. The Land Before Time
7. Taken
8. The Dark Knight (Rises)
9. The Devil Wears Prada
10. I Love You Man
11. The Time Traveler's Wife
12. Underworld
13. G. I. Jane


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Once upon a Time in the West
2001: Space Odyssey
It's a Wonderful Life 
Lawrence of Arabia
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
The Godfather 
The Warriors
Taxi Driver
Goodfellas

Not in order as I don't really have a specific favourite out of the lot.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

in no particular order
dr strangelove
a clock work orange
fail safe
war of the worlds [original]
evil dead 2 dead by dawn
army of darkness
terminator the first one
they live
team america world police
the waking life


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Axwell said:


> Once upon a Time in the West
> 2001: Space Odyssey
> It's a Wonderful Life
> Lawrence of Arabia
> ...


the warriors i saw at the theater
i'm going to watch it tonight on netflix


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

few more
monty python and the holy grail
up in smoke
dirty mary and crazy larry
vanishing point
apocalypse now
watership down
full metal jacket
bill and ted's excellent adventure/bogus journey
the goonies
the sandlot 
adventures of baron munchusen


----------



## WildRaspberries (Jun 7, 2015)

Saldron said:


> I don't think I can choose 10 favorite films, I have over 20 I love more or less equally...
> 
> Some of them:
> - Lost Highway
> ...


Nice list. I love your avatar, by the way!


----------



## WildRaspberries (Jun 7, 2015)

Axwell said:


> Once upon a Time in the West
> 2001: Space Odyssey
> It's a Wonderful Life
> Lawrence of Arabia
> ...


Yes, Once Upon a Time in the West! Easily the best Western imo.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

1. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) 
2. Cidade de Deus (2002) 
3. Drive (2011)
4. Fight Club (1999)
5. Guest, The (2014)
6. Taxi Driver (1976)
7. Bin-jip (2004) 
8. Condamné à Mort S'est Échappé ou Le Vent Souffle Où Il Veut, Un (1956) 
9. Spring Breakers (2012)
10. Alien (1979)


----------



## Minkun (May 4, 2016)

1.Amadeus (1984)
2.Gladiator (2000)
3.Requiem for a dream (2000)
4.The martian (2015)
5.10 Cloverfield lane (2016)
6.Let the right one in (2008)
7.Django unchained (2012)
8.Lord of the rings trilogy (2001-2003)
9.Back to the future (1985)
10.Hot Fuzz (2007)


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

I just revised my list.

1. Donnie Darko
2. The Godfather
3. Goodfellas
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. Taxi Driver
6. Paris, Texas
7. A Clockwork Orange
8. Blade Runner
9. Chinatown
10. The Station Agent

If I could've added two more: "The Tree of Life" and "Waking Life".


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

1. Dr. Strangelove

2. Shawshank Redemption 

3. A Late Quartet

4. Contact

5. The Royal Tenenbaums 

6. The Lion in Winter

7. The Aviator

8. Sunset Blvd

9. Patton

10. Dial M for Murder


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

New list in no particular order.

Donnie Darko
Watchmen
Fight Club
Batman: The Dark Knight
A Clockwork Orange
Full Metal Jacket
Apocalypse Now
Pink Floyd: The Wall
Interstellar
The Nightmare Before Christmas

Again, not so sure about those. Listing favourite stuff is quite difficult.


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh man, why? 
How could I ever choose between the 1000s of films mankind has created xd. No particular order

1. 12 Monkeys
2. One Day
3. Back To The Future Trilogy
4. Perks of Being a Wallflower
5. A Beautiful Mind
6. Jane Eyre
7. Shutter Island
8. Pride & Prejudice
9. Girl, Interrupted
10. Vanilla Sky

Those that didnt make it to the top ten but still have my heart:
- Celeste & Jessie forever
-The Hangover
- Schindler's List
- Weekend
- If I Stay
- War of the Worlds


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Lakigigar said:


> 1. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
> 2. Cidade de Deus (2002)
> 3. Drive (2011)
> 4. Fight Club (1999)
> ...


Heh, I thought I was the only person who used this site, even though it's been awhile.

I'm really bad at picking favorites or ranking things like this, but my top 10 from my Criticker page is probably close enough:

2001: A Space Odyssey
Aguirre: The Wrath of God
Chinatown
Mulholland Drive
The New World
Persona
The Seventh Seal
Vertigo
Videodrome
Eraserhead


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Pretty hard to pick movies - especially for number one.

1. V for Vendetta
2. The Silence of the Lambs
3. John Carpenter's Halloween
4. Hellraiser
5. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
6. A Clockwork Orange
7. Beetlejuice
8. Red Dragon
9. El laberinto del fauno
10. Jurassic Park


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

ops 11


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

In random order:



_American Beauty
_
_Braveheart
_
_Good Will Hunting
_
_Mulholland Drive
_
_Carol
_
_Raiders of the Lost Ark
_
_Miracle
_
_The Talented Mr. Ripley
_
_No Country for Old Men
_
_Black Swan
_


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

- Pan's labyrinth 
- Green Mile
- The Pianist
- Ex Machina
- Gattaca
- Avatar
- The Shining
- The Perfume 
- The Lion King 1 & 2
- Spirit: The Stallion Of The Cimarron


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

This is England
Himizu
Lady Vengeance
Audition
I saw the devil
Martyrs (original)
Gone girl
Se7en
Imprint
The Cell

in no particular order


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

Amelie
Beauty and The Beast
Edward Scissorhands
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Fight Club
Lord of the Rings
Mad Max: Fury Road
Pans Labyrinth 
Se7en
V For Vendetta


Honorable mentions to:

A Midnight in Paris
Breakfast Club
Harry Potter (5-8)
Kill Bill
My Fair Lady
Perks of Being A Wallflower 
The Dark Knight
The Silence of the Lambs
The Shining
Sweeney Todd


----------



## kugghjul (Aug 11, 2016)

1: Harry Potter and The Philosopher's Stone 
2: A Little Princess
3: Panic Room
4: Shoot em' up
5: Die Hard 4.0
7: Kill Bill: Vol. 2 
8: Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows part 1
9: Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows part 2
10: Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

King Kong
Casablanca
Goldfinger
Jaws
Back to the Future
The Mask
O Brother Where Art Though
Grand Budapest Hotel
The Imitation Game
Bridge of Spies


----------



## Dagmar (Jun 26, 2016)

Inception
LOTR trilogy (counting as one, b/c why not)
Princess Bride
I Am David
The Matrix (1st one)
Ocean's Eleven
The Bourne series (minus Bourne Legacy...)
Inside Out
Hook (w/ Robin Williams)
Interstellar


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

- Inglourious Basterds
- Pride and Prejudice
- The Mummy
- Frozen
- calvary
- moulin rouge
- les adieux a la reine
- jurassic world
- zero dark thirty
- star wars episode 4
- indiana jones and the last crusade
- gone girl


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Citizen Kane 
Lion in the Winter 
Les Parapluies De Cherbourg 
Requiem For a Dream
Sound of Music 
Interview with the Vampire 
One Flew over a Cuckoo's Nest 
Jeux Denfants ( love me if you dare)
Modern Time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Fight Club
Watchmen
2001: Space Odyssey
Star Wars: Episode IV
12 Angry Men
Superbad
Ghost in the Shell
Mad Max: Fury Road
Interstellar
Reservoir Dogs

hm: Inception, The Imitation Game, Rashomon, Captain America: Civil War


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

American Beauty (this movie has almost everything, i really liked it, soundtrack is amazing, story is amazing, great message, interesting characters)
The Neon Demon (amazing audiovisuals, and elle fanning her appearance is amazing, one psychedelic experience)
Taxi Driver (great movie, great classic, also nice atmosphere of 70's new york)
Cidade de Deus (very interesting, i really liked it, one of the first epic movies i've seen and it's amazing)
Mustang (i liked the performances of the young girls very much, i loved the cinematography and the soundtrack. It's amazing)
Fucking Åmål (yeah, it's a lesbian movie :kitteh: i liked it)
Fight Club (AMAZING, where is my mind?)
Lilja 4-Ever (very good story, also kind of coming-of-age story)
Bin-Jip (i really liked the silence in the movie, good story, good atmosphere)
Ex Machina (amazing movie, strong story)


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

Breathless 
American beauty
Leon: the professional
The road to el dorado
Kill your darlings
The diary of a teenage girl
Buffalo '66
Mulan
Anna karenina (2012)
Labyrinth



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove Or: How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb (1964)
Serpico (1973)
Blade Runner (1982)
The Last Temptation of Christ (1988)
Léon: The Professional (1994)
Good Will Hunting (1997)
The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc (1999)
Snatch (2000)
Munich (2006)
Shutter Island (2010)


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Donnie Darko
Inception
Vainilla Sky
V for Vendetta
The Illusionist
The Lion King
Cloud Atlas
Shutter Island
Signs
Home Alone


----------



## IneiRaisan (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmm.. my favorites:

Mr. Nobody 
- Showcases how each life that is possible to live is a valid one worth living. 
The Mirror
- A Soviet film that mirrors my own thought pattern, quite good stream-of-consciousness reflection on before, during, and after WWII in the life of the director. 
Citizen Kane
- Very engaging, especially if you know a lot of the historical context/easter eggs.
Dr. Strangelove
- Watched that one twice on the plane. Ah! What a great satire of those Cold War feelings. 
Somewhere in Time
- I too felt I could fall in love with the woman Christopher Reeve saw in that photograph. 
American Psycho
- The salary man life for an American... so much can be said, Bateman embodies so many things I find displeasing. Look at the film allegorically. 
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
- Reminds me of so many towns I've driven through, including the town in which my mother grew up. 
A Clockwork Orange
- A real testament to the effects of heavy-handed statecraft that went on in the post-war era in England. It helps to know some elements of the story are autobiographical--it was a book originally. Burgess's wife was raped by marauding US soldiers in England just after the war. 

I'm having a tough time thinking of ten. So many movies are just... eh. 



ai.tran.75 said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Citizen Kane
> Lion in the Winter
> Les Parapluies De Cherbourg
> ...


Requiem for a Dream made me feel sick and disgusted, pretty effective movie. One of the few I had to turn the television off. Why is it one of your favorites?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

IneiRaisan said:


> Hmm.. my favorites:
> 
> Mr. Nobody
> - Showcases how each life that is possible to live is a valid one worth living.
> ...


I find the story line compelling and I enjoy how it plays upon both surrealism and realistic all at once. I find the acting mesmerizing and the soundtrack to the movie is probably my favorite . Funny that you can't watch through it - it's the one movie that gets better every time I watch it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BatFlapClap (Dec 30, 2015)

Waiting for Guffman
Labyrinth
What Dreams May Come
Amelie
Groundhog Day
Back to the Future
Roman Holiday
To Kill A Mockingbird
Before Sunrise
What About Bob
Spinal Tap ... ... ... :wink:


----------

